# Troopers Help Deliver Baby On Rt. 3



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *Massachusetts State Police helped deliver a healthy baby boy on Route 3 in Hanover early Tuesday morning. 
Officers got a call from Christopher Tetler at 4:13 a.m. telling them his wife Kristin was pregnant and her water had broken in the car as the couple was headed toward South Shore hospital. 
Tetler was told to pull his Honda over to the side of the road and wait for an ambulance. Meanwhile, troopers arrived at the scene near Exit 13 and helped deliver the baby about 10 minutes later. The fire department arrived a short time later and took mother and baby to the hospital where they were reported in good condition.
The Tetler's 2-year-old son was also in the car at the time. Everyone made it to the hospital later on and all were doing well.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Atta Boy, Good Job Guys!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Great story


----------

